# Dove tree ?



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I have two mojo doves and eight regular sitting doves I'm thinking on building a dove tree out of pvc is it worth my time ??? And also would two mojos on one dove tree be to much ? I'm thinkin two mojos and six sitters but I don't know anyone have experience with this ? I normaly just hunt their flight paths so any help appreciated


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

I have done all sorts of stuff with dove mojos, and had the best luck
Pulling them to major field structure...by simulating landing for feeding patterns.

Go to the field early, and find dead tree about 10 ft high in field entry and exit pattern...

Pattern the field and place...

T/D


----------



## troy sylvia (Jul 7, 2005)

*Magic at times*

Ive had great sucess with mine at times


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

We use the wire "H" stands that real estate or political signs are on. Just bend the top wires to the side and put stationary dove decoys on there and put mojos to either side. Works great for us


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

You know there is really no way to know for sure that a dove decoy works. How do we know those doves would not have come in anyway???

sometimes I think a lot of that is just marketing to make us feel more confident and spend our money. It's like the stimulus "created or saved X million jobs." How do you measure a "job saved?" That cannot be measured, just like the doves that come into our field because of a decoy cannot really be measured.

Just felt like bloviating.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Seems like every time I make a dove hunt, I end up walking away from my mojo because the doves are flying somewhere's else. Also, never had a dove commit to a mojo or any decoy. Just sayin'


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

the first thing i do is find a big dead branch, drag it out in front of my shooting lane and set up the mojos and clip on the decoys. doves will literally try landing on the dead branches while you're shooting at them.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

THE JAMMER said:


> *You know there is really no way to know for sure that a dove decoy works. How do we know those doves would not have come in anyway???*


x infinity ...

Steps for dove hunting are as follows:

Have fun
Try not to care so much
*Consume at least 2 beers/hour of hunting*
Grill what hits the ground (this requires you put bacon and peppers in your cooler as well as beer - and cream cheese provided you're not lactose intolerant)
Remember that dragon flies are just as fun to shoot
Rinse and repeat


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> x infinity ...
> 
> Steps for dove hunting are as follows:
> 
> ...


You my friend my be my brother from another mother. The Dragonfly competition always a huge hit, it separates the men from the boys.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tylerhc said:


> You my friend my be my brother from another mother. The Dragonfly competition always a huge hit, it separates the men from the boys.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... it really does.

Play to 21, it's great:

1 pt. - purple dragon fly
2 pt. - hunch back dragon fly (the ones with the spots on the wings)
3 pt. - mating pair


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I think it works. No way to know for sure but I have seen doves a long ways off change course to come into the dove tree. For sure it doesn't hurt.


----------



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

Here is mine!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> You know there is really no way to know for sure that a dove decoy works. How do we know those doves would not have come in anyway???
> 
> sometimes I think a lot of that is just marketing to make us feel more confident and spend our money. It's like the stimulus "created or saved X million jobs." How do you measure a "job saved?" That cannot be measured, just like the doves that come into our field because of a decoy cannot really be measured.
> 
> Just felt like bloviating.


I don't know about whether the dove were going to come in anyway, but these mojos do seem to affect where the dove come in to land.

Last year for dove opener, a guy showed up with one of these mojos, and of course, I was a bit skeptical.

We were hunting a tank in San Saba that we hunt every year. When the dove were thick, it was like always (i.e. the "best" spots were still the best due to natural structure).

But when dove were coming in ones and twos, it sure seemed like they always went over to the mojo as opposed to just landing here and there as they normally would.

The mojo was just set up like a bird landing on the bank. No other decoys or trees involved.


----------



## troy sylvia (Jul 7, 2005)

*circling like ducks*

i have had large groups circle my tree like a flock of ducks and others land on it but like everything it doesnt always work


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm so glad I live where I can shoot a limit and never leave my tailgate....

Most of the time 

Hunting is a lot like religion..Or so it is I'm told


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> I'm so glad I live where I can shoot a limit and never leave my tailgate....
> 
> Most of the time
> 
> Hunting is a lot like religion..Or so it is I'm told


How many points are given for dropping one into the bed of the truck? The decoys do work esp when they are set up on a barbed wire fence. Had doves land next to them. I also watched big flocks of white wings turn and come towards the dove trees. It just depends on how much stuff you want to haul out there.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

No offense guys, but spend the money on shotgun shells. THAT'S what kills dove.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL...been hunting dove with Mojos for about 5 or 6 years now. I never thought of making a tree, but I usually sit under a dead one and I do put one or two birds in it and the mojo on the barbed wire fence next to it.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lol.......hunting decoys are like fishing lures.......you make it they will buy it.
But I do use them...


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Although I don't have pics, I have some short sections of rebar I shove into the ground, I then put a 5' section of PVC over it that I spray painted with some matte colors. Mojo sits right on the top. Just take a drill and tap a few holes in your PVC, then you can shove any opportunistic sticks you find in the field within the holes and mount your clips-ons. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Set up on a dead tree so birds can see the mojo, decoys. High enough so they can be seen, but fairly easily reachable. Best time for me , early afternoon hunting in the Iowa Colony area.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Rack Ranch said:


> I'm so glad I live where I can shoot a limit and never leave my tailgate....
> 
> Most of the time
> 
> Hunting is a lot like religion..Or so it is I'm told


Pretty sure that illegal....better hop up and take a few steps if you see a green truck comin down the road


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Mojo's work well, no doubt about that. Dove decoys on the fence or trees help, have not tried a dove tree - too much to haul out.


----------



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm a big believer in the Mojo dove. At least in my experiences, it has worked really well.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

JDubya said:


> Pretty sure that illegal....better hop up and take a few steps if you see a green truck comin down the road


Woo Hoo- Popcorn is in the microwave!!!:doowapsta


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

cgerace19 said:


> Seems like every time I make a dove hunt, I end up walking away from my mojo because the doves are flying somewhere's else. Also, never had a dove commit to a mojo or any decoy. Just sayin'


I have. I remember once in particular...I could not believe my eyes. Me and a buddy were hunting and had just walked back from picking up a few birds. We were standing out in the open talking about ten yards from the mojo when a single dove comes zooming in tries to land right by the mojo. I couldn't believe it, it was like we were invisible and all he could see was the mojo!

Granted...this is DEFINITELY the exception and not the rule.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

I've got dove calls for sale 19.95 +TTL +S&H


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

JDubya said:


> Pretty sure that illegal....better hop up and take a few steps if you see a green truck comin down the road


If your truck is parked you can sit on your tail gate and shoot doves. Its just a big dove hunting chair.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Chuck did you get my PM?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a foxjack 2 on my FoxPro that attracts doves when I'm hunting coyotes. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> Chuck did you get my PM?


Got it. We have a work day that Saturday but I should be back at the house around 3 or 4.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Cool, I will be there all weekend myself.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I tell my wife "When they land on it don't shoot the middle one". The others are swiss ceese kind of full of holes. If you give them a place to land and the time to do it, they will sit on the cross bar. This is an old mojo duck pole welded to a piece of conduit. Another conduit is wire tied to the upright pole. I beat 4 flat spots in that conduit for the clothes line type clips could fit and stay on the pipe.


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Is illegal to hunt doves sitting on the tailgate? But I usually just sit in a lawn chair in the driveway


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

My mojos work better when I sit them on one of these, with a hole in it.....


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

fluidation said:


> Is illegal to hunt doves sitting on the tailgate? But I usually just sit in a lawn chair in the driveway


Only if the vehicle is moving. You can sit on your tail gate and hunt if the truck is parked.


----------



## Swampstomper (Apr 19, 2010)

Picked up one of these for this season. Called an Eaasytree. Pretty cool, has a metal base that goes in the ground easily. Has main sections that are threaded on the ends and screw together. Limbs fit into holes on the top section. Had to make a hole in the top for the mojo but it was no problem. 60 bucks with shipping. Comes with a carry bag.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> x infinity ...
> 
> Steps for dove hunting are as follows:
> 
> ...


 X2


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I guarantee you Mojo dove actually do work. I put four of them in a pile of milo and you couldn't keep the birds away from them....



Seriously, I think they do more good than harm, but that's about it. They're certainly not the magnet that a duck Mojo once was, but they can do some good..


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

My Friday night project.

Ready to roll!!! Mojo sits at @ 10 feet.

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

I made one also will let you know if it works.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I usually clip some decoys on the top strand of our barbed wire cross fence with a mojo dove in the middle. If they are flying they will come take a look.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Check out the dove opener in Waller thread and it will remove all doubt that they work. The white wings would come over high, drop altitude over the middle of the field and come back and try to land on the dove trees and mojos. It was like decoying ducks.


----------

